# Honest Review: SS Beanflip



## realpleeze (May 17, 2020)

Alright, so I heard about "the Big Reveal"and popped on SS website to see the new beanflip. ordered away. Let me start off by saying I'm not the biggest fan of the ocularis slingshots. I love the quick change ability, I just hate the round tips for flatbands. (I really wish they'd make a squared off ocularis mount fork tip.)

Anyway, it arrived super fast as usual per simple shot. I banded her up with some Falcon 4.5 and outback I went for the can test @ 10m... I had her dialed in by the second shot...pretty dam acurate.

Build quality: Built like a Brick poop room nice rounded edges a few mold marks but you cant feel them

Feel: Here's where it gets a little wierd...it's a very thin slingshot and it was built for larger hands than mine it seems. and the pinky hole could be a little larger. and it feels extremely thin

Genral consensus: I am not affiliated with SS in any way but I do love there products and there business model I have probaby odered close to 20 slingshots directly or indirectly for an after work gang that hangs out and shoots. When I passed this around to the other guys at work the general opinion was "meh". I work in a metal shop and no one can understand why they would waste money on tooling a mold for something so simple and charge more when they can put out something as nice as the Fowler for $20, I said add the ocularis mouts to the Fowler and your at $29.

All in all still a solid straight shooter I'd have to give it 3 out 5 lead stars
Peace 
The Real One


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I think being thin is one of its selling points. I have one, the original ones were 1/2 inch HDPE so these stick with that same kind of thickness and style. Pocketable.


----------

